# Bottom pics of Timber Holes



## FishEyeMaps

Our first run out to the Timber Holes was a productive one. BIG lobsters and lots of fish.

Here are some topo maps of the spots we visited. We dove the three hard bottom structures rising up in the middle of the pictures. You can click on the images to see slightly larger versions.


----------



## jugislandrelic

Must have pictures of fish to be valid post. LoL, Nice map. Need to show lat and long for map.


----------



## MillerTime

Looks pretty cool. I love diving the Timber Holes.


----------



## Kenton

How did the Timber Holes get it's name?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Kenton said:


> How did the Timber Holes get it's name?


It was an old ancient timber cypress forest when the sea levels were lower. Supposedly there are some areas where there are holes where it looks like there should be a tree stump there.

There is another post somewhere on here about the underwater forest off Alabama's coast.


----------



## Kenton

That makes sense. I know that the edge used to be the coastline thousands of years ago. I would love to see some video of the timber holes and this Alabama underwater forest that you mentioned.


----------



## Contender

There is video of the Alabama spot floating around the internet. I think a WKRG reporter did the video and story. If you do a search on you tube you'll probably find it. He didn't reveal the location other than to say about 10 miles in the gulf south of Mobile bay


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Contender said:


> There is video of the Alabama spot floating around the internet. I think a WKRG reporter did the video and story. If you do a search on you tube you'll probably find it. He didn't reveal the location other than to say about 10 miles in the gulf south of Mobile bay


Yeah, it is a cool video. I have some areas identified to check with side-scan sonar next time I am out that way. If I find the stumps, I'll post the pics.


----------



## wackydaddy

I've hit a hole out there once or twice, man it was relentless!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Telum Pisces said:


> It was an old ancient timber cypress forest when the sea levels were lower. Supposedly there are some areas where there are holes where it looks like there should be a tree stump there.


There are circular holes in the top of many limestone formations out there. However, I haven't found any timber yet.


----------



## lastcast

Someone shot a good video of the Timber Holes either on here or GCFC but I couldn't find it, anyone know?


----------



## lobsterman

Look up firefishvideo. I believe it might be that.


----------



## Contender

The video over by Mobile bay had trees and stumps with fish all over them. Old coral reefs like the everglades are will be full of holes and are primarily limestone. Could be something like that.


----------



## lastcast

Found Scotts link. I posted the whole thing if you want the other links, good video's.


http://www.vimeo.com/4484044

Here is some footage I shot on timberholes a couple of years ago, haven't been there lately, but with the exception of the "holes" its just like several other spots in the 120-130 ft range. You can find slipper lobster if your search for them, or you can find just about any other reef fish there too.

If you are intrested I have some newer footage from the Trysler grounds as well. http://www.vimeo.com/9813784

There is plenty more on my website... www.firefishvideo.com
Good Luck and have fun!
__________________
www.firefishvideo.com


----------

